# So this diet & exercise-thing actually works?!



## Sjusovaren (Jun 4, 2010)

In March this year, I stepped on the scale here at home and almost lost it. I had finally reached the point I was dreading, I was over 100 kilos/220 pounds in weight which is pretty damned bad seeing as I'm just around 175 centimetres tall. After five minutes of panic, I sent a text-message to a friend and asked him to help me get started with going to the gym.

March 14th, I had my last piece of candy, at that point, I was at 103 kilos/227 pounds. 

March 16th, I went to the gym for the first time in my life. (well, been a couple times with school but that was never organized at all so it just meant dicking around) 

Since then, I've tried to work out at least three times a week at the gym and then taking a few walks, plus giving up candy, soda, ice-cream, chips, popcorn, alcohol, all that stuff.

I've been forced to take a 4-week break from the gym recently due to a couple nasty colds and an ear-infection but I've increased my number of walks instead. I've kept to the no-crap diet going for close to 12 weeks too, which I'm extremely proud of, especially seeing as I had a birthday recently and I only had a couple of strawberries. 

Weighed myself this morning, so far I'm down to 85 kilos/187 pounds which feels fantastic! I'm feeling a lot more confident overall and I'm still not done. Losing 18 kilos/39 pounds in 11½ weeks is something I'm counting as one of my biggest accomplishments and I'm extremely glad that I "put my foot down" at 100 rather than when/if I had been around the "Biggest Loser"-area.  I've learnt that losing weight isn't that hard to do, as long as you stop thinking about it and just f'ing do it!  YAAAY!


----------



## orb451 (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats man! Keep it up!


----------



## Murmel (Jun 4, 2010)

Grattis! Hoppas det går lika bra i framtiden


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 4, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 4, 2010)

Bra jobbat!


----------



## Origin (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuck yeah dude. I've never been very heavy but I've never had a lot of muscle mass and still had baby fat. It's disappearing cause of responsible actions too  I'm utterly happy for you, got a best friend who's going through the same thing.


----------



## avenger (Jun 4, 2010)

Man that is awesome. I am 207 and have just started working out again. I want to drop to 175-180. The first week has been brutal as I expected doing 5 work outs a week (rotating cardio/weights) and my lust for tons of food is insane but overall I alreayd feel a shit ton better then I have for the past few months. 

Smoking is still awesome though


----------



## Sjusovaren (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks brothers.  It's been pretty hard though, going out and only having mineral water all night is annoying, especially since everyone keeps going "FUCKING DRINK!!!!!".  Then again, it's worth it since all the walking around and occasional dancing/attempt at dancing makes it a night where I burn a couple calories rather than a night where I get drunk and drink a ton of "un-necessary" extra ones.  Plus, not having to puke is always a nice plus. I just hope all this work is worth it in the end and I finally get enough confidence to seriously approach girls, something I didn't have before at fucking all.

Origin: Awesome, give my best to your friend.  Also, love the sig, DeVries ftw. 

avenger: Awesome, good luck to you.  Yeah, the craving-part sucks, I've had such f.a.s. (g.a.s. but for food ) for pizza this last week that I could kill somebody. If you get in that spot, think like I do. The future you will be able to eat all that good stuff a bit sooner if you keep off it right now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2010)

Losing weight is a piece of piss 

I am man, and man can acheive anything he wants to acheive!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 4, 2010)

I started dieting myself in late February, it fucking sucks but at least you lose weight. I've only lost about 20 lbs though because I'm super lazy about it and don't exercise enough and still eat too much pizza and other shit on occasion. Drinking nothing but water is probably the biggest change though, most of the weight loss is probably due to that alone.


----------



## Sjusovaren (Jun 4, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I started dieting myself in late February, it fucking sucks but at least you lose weight. I've only lost about 20 lbs though because I'm super lazy about it and don't exercise enough and still eat too much pizza and other shit on occasion. Drinking nothing but water is probably the biggest change though, most of the weight loss is probably due to that alone.


At what weight did you start? 

Also, sorry for putting this in the wrong section, I totally missed that it existed. *whoops*


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 4, 2010)

165 lbs, far from fat but I used to be 135 and didn't gain much if any muscle on the way up to 165 

I don't really care about the actual weight, I just want to get the damned fat off my stomach.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 5, 2010)

Exercise _*does*_ work.

Congrats on starting the long journey to getting in shape again.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2010)

Hard work pays off, good work man


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm also 5'8" and I dropped from 185-190lbs to just under 150 in about 6 months, simply through regulating my diet and going for an occasional run. Losing weight is easy-I already eat healthy foods, so I just had to cut down on my between-meal snacking. I successfully kicked my snacking habit by stimulating my hunger right before a major meal through the use of a certain green plant


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 5, 2010)

Dude, I know what you mean. Spinach is awesome--I put it on damn near everything!


Also, congrats to OP.


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn right shit works. I used to weigh 290 about a year ago, and I'm 5'8" (fairly stocky build but still), and now I'm down to 227 and still dropping. Didn't even change what I eat, but when and how much I eat. No more meals after 7, plus 40 hours of physical labor a week and a moderate workout every other day and voila!

Grats on the weightloss !


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 5, 2010)

Way to go, man!


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep it up man! I used to eat right and work out 5 days a week.. fell off the wagon when I moved home but still ate decently and got exercise at work/walking around with friends, but after a break-up and coming back to school it's been tough - basically I don't have the discipline to just jump back into it, even though I want to.

The payoff is great


----------



## Bevo (Jun 7, 2010)

Best tip I can give is to find a sport you just love doing and are good at. For me its Hockey, right now just playing twice a week but in winter it goes up to 5-7 times a week depending on games.

It is so fun and the effort to play well makes you want to work harder and be stronger.
You don't even know your losing weight.
As long as your not a junk food/alcoholic the weight will fall off you.

See what you buds are doing and get them to take you out for whatever they are into.
The social part is pretty cool, that will get you back on days you don't want to go.

Great job by the way!!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 8, 2010)

^ The problem is when you suck at pretty much everything


----------



## avenger (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah well other then work and working out my main hobbies are guitar and sex. Don't have time or desire for sports really.

Workouts are getting easier less "wtf am I doning moments" and starting to get stronger.


----------



## Sjusovaren (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.  These last couple of days have been pretty hell-ish and there's more to come, but I just gotta look at the light at the end of the tunnel and keep at it.  I don't really feel like going back to being a Swedish meatball.


----------



## ttr398 (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice work! I started properly dieting & exercising in November, starting with no cardio, only weights, during which I lost the most weight, recently have switched to cardio no weights and am seeing barely any loss at all, bit depressing, but down from 207 to 185, so still very chuffed. Still a lardy bugger, gonna reintroduce the weights and see how well that works out! Good luck!


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Good Job man! It is tough I know first hand.....

Back in late 2008 I weighed about 245 LBS. At the time I was eating fast food all the time and not working out at all. I would usually eat 3-4 meals a day. All I did was play guitar watch movies and teach guitar and write music. So no real physical exercise at all. So I decided that I was going to make a change! So on October 31st 2008 I cut out 90% of all my carbs and cut out all sugary snacks and fried/junk. I also lowered the amount and frequency my food intake. I drank a TON of water and coffee and sugar free Red Bull. I also started walking a lot. It took a few weeks but then the weight just started to fall off. So October 2008 I weighed 245 and today I weigh 135. Yeah it sucked sometimes but I VERY glad I did it.


----------



## Jason (Jun 15, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Good Job man! It is tough I know first hand.....
> 
> Back in late 2008 I weighed about 245 LBS. At the time I was eating fast food all the time and not working out at all. I would usually eat 3-4 meals a day. All I did was play guitar watch movies and teach guitar and write music. So no real physical exercise at all. So I decided that I was going to make a change! So on October 31st 2008 I cut out 90% of all my carbs and cut out all sugary snacks and fried/junk. I also lowered the amount and frequency my food intake. I drank a TON of water and coffee and sugar free Red Bull. I also started walking a lot. It took a few weeks but then the weight just started to fall off. So October 2008 I weighed 245 and today I weigh 135. Yeah it sucked sometimes but I VERY glad I did it.



You are still under weight now


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jason said:


> You are still under weight now



I went to the doctor a few weeks ago and he said Im fine weight wise. According to the BMI Chart Im at a 19.9. So anything under 18.5 is under weight. And anything over 25 is considered overweight. He said I shouldnt try to lose anymore weight. 

Here is the BMI Calculator I used which is the same as the one at the docs.

Advanced bmi calculator of Body Mass Index


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck BMI, according to it a 200 pound guy at 10% BF is obese. 135 is way too light unless you are short.


----------



## Harry (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm surprised ANYONE takes the BMI thing seriously. It doesn't take into account percentage of body fat and on that basis alone I don't trust the BMI at all.
FWIW, I'm 6"1.5' (184cm) and 167.2 pounds (76 kilograms) and I'm fairly lean, but have been putting on weight due to weight training.

I could weigh 130 kilograms (286 pounds) but be completely muscular and have insignificant amounts of body fat from doing power lifting for example, but according to the BMI charts I would be "Obese" which is a COMPLETE crock of shit because I'd be quite fit and very healthy from my hypothetical body composition and also from the nutrition used to get there and to maintain that muscle.
Throw the BMI charts out the window, it's not a useful basis for determining whether you're in a healthy weight range or not.
I don't need a chart to tell me that I'm healthy. I can just look in the mirror and examine my body and see that it's lean, a little muscular and has no excess fat at all.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck the BMI. 135 is way too light at your height, I know you had a significant victory with losing that much weight but weight issues swing both ways.


----------



## windu (Jun 16, 2010)

a little advice, drink a glass of wine a day (red perferably) does your heart good!
congrats man badass job! im about to start working out myself and start kicking these nasty habits, gonna train to become a firefighter. keep it up bro"uigi!


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Fuck the BMI. 135 is way too light at your height, I know you had a significant victory with losing that much weight but weight issues swing both ways.



Im not real tall. Im only 5' 9".


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 16, 2010)

Grattis gåbbe! Bra jobbat, jag hoppas du fortsätta sammaledes!


----------



## Harry (Jun 16, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Im not real tall. Im only 5' 9".



I have friend almost the same height (give or take one inch) and weighs about the same as you (give or take one kilogram/2 or so pounds) and honestly, that's pretty skinny.
It's not dangerously so, and it's a fairly healthy weight, but I don't think some extra pounds could go astray.
I'm only about 10cm taller than you (3.5 inches or so) but I weigh 15 kilograms more, and I can certainly tell you it's not the height difference alone that makes up the extra weight.
This is the heaviest I've been my whole life and I've never felt healthier.
Definitely look into gaining a little more body fat and muscle. 155 pounds would be a good weight for you I would think


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Harry said:


> I have friend almost the same height (give or take one inch) and weighs about the same as you (give or take one kilogram/2 or so pounds) and honestly, that's pretty skinny.
> It's not dangerously so, and it's a fairly healthy weight, but I don't think some extra pounds could go astray.
> I'm only about 10cm taller than you (3.5 inches or so) but I weigh 15 kilograms more, and I can certainly tell you it's not the height difference alone that makes up the extra weight.
> This is the heaviest I've been my whole life and I've never felt healthier.
> Definitely look into gaining a little more body fat and muscle. 155 pounds would be a good weight for you I would think



Im not so sure about gaining back 20 pounds. Id rather stay at 135. Ive been at 135 for a few months now and havent really changed anything in my diet. Yet I seem to just stay within 135-137 LBS. Im guessing that its where my body _wants_ to be, or maybe its trying to say "don't you lose another fucking pound!" 

If I did gain any weight Id like it to be muscle. But at the moment Im not really physically able to. I fell down a flight of stairs a few months ago and now I have a severely herniated disc in my back. (No I was not drunk when I fell down the stairs) the disc is causing pretty bad pain in my back and weakness and "pins and needles" in my right leg/foot. Ill actually be walking and my right foot just decides to stop working and I trip and look like a total dumbass that doesnt know how to walk. Im told to NOT do any kind of heavy lifting whatsoever. I had an MRI a few days ago and I actually find out if I need surgery on Monday. But once this whole thing gets cleared up Ill probably get a gym membership again and start going a few times a week.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 19, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Im not real tall. Im only 5' 9".



Tall enough!


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 21, 2010)

777timesgod said:


> Tall enough!



Yeah tall enough to ride the Tilt a Whirl at the State Fair......


----------



## Jason (Jun 26, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Im not real tall. Im only 5' 9".



Yeah roughly same as me. According to the all knowing BMI I'm at 30.7 

I physically couldnt weigh 135 lbs. I would look like and Ethiopian. I would have to lose so much muscle. Being underweight is just as risky sometimes as being overweight 

Plus you lost the weight in a very dumb way.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Jason said:


> Yeah roughly same as me. According to the all knowing BMI I'm at 30.7
> 
> I physically couldnt weigh 135 lbs. I would look like and Ethiopian. I would have to lose so much muscle. Being underweight is just as risky sometimes as being overweight
> 
> Plus you lost the weight in a very dumb way.



I could have smoked crack. That would have been worse.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 29, 2010)

Not everyone is made of muscle, some of us are just small.

I'm a couple of inches taller than Nick and have a target weight of ~130, up at ~145 right now and I still feel like shit because it's just a pile of 15 lbs. of fat right on my gut that just won't go the fuck away. I actually don't care at all how much I weigh, I just want my flat stomach back


----------



## Sjusovaren (Jul 5, 2010)

Very interesting discussion guys.  I think BMI only works as an extremely rough guide, such as going from fat to not so fat. It's sad how it's overused today, but what can you do, sometimes people are too lazy to look into individual deviations.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm 5'10 and built kinda big and can't imagine weighing as little as you nick, i would be just skin and bones. for reference i weigh 189 now


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 8, 2010)

Nah, Nick has posted some pics of him now. He looks fine. No homo. 

Ok, a little bit homo, but I'm not hitting on you u.U


----------



## leandroab (Jul 9, 2010)

The word of advice here is moderation. You can eat whatever the fuck you want. But int moderation...

This whole "I'm only gonna drink water and eat lettuce" talk can be very dangerous. A balanced meal + exercise habit is key. I've always eaten ok, almost never eat fastfood BUT I never exercised. The result is no muscle mass and a moderate beer-made love handles...

I started working out roughly 2 months ago. I weighted 64.5 KG and I'm 1.74m tall.

I have now 66.6 kg (not kidding!! ) and it's all muscle mass!

EDIT: that BMI page scared me a bit:


----------



## stryker1800 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Nah, Nick has posted some pics of him now. He looks fine. No homo.
> 
> Ok, a little bit homo, but I'm not hitting on you u.U



i wasn't saying he looked bad ive never seen him so i can't comment I'm just saying comparing his description of himself to myself, being that it sound we were about the same build, I couldn't imagine myself being that light.


----------



## Origin (Jul 10, 2010)

Mine is 22.7, directly in the middle of healthy, and I still don't accept or trust BMI. It's like IQ, it can give a GENERALIZATION within a certain range of types of people, but any outliers and it's completely inaccurate and you just plain can't give a full picture of health (or intelligence) with a number.

I've been slightly steadily losing weight and toning, from 185 to 172 lbs running light lifting and watching my eating. I feel fucking fantastic though I'd rather actually be heavier (with muscle of course )


----------



## Jason (Jul 12, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> I could have smoked crack. That would have been worse.



Oh that makes perfect sense 



troyguitar said:


> Not everyone is made of muscle, some of us are just small.
> 
> I'm a couple of inches taller than Nick and have a target weight of ~130, up at ~145 right now and I still feel like shit because it's just a pile of 15 lbs. of fat right on my gut that just won't go the fuck away. I actually don't care at all how much I weigh, I just want my flat stomach back



Yeah, hence why bf% comes into play.


Sjusovaren said:


> Very interesting discussion guys.  I think BMI only works as an extremely rough guide, such as going from fat to not so fat. It's sad how it's overused today, but what can you do, sometimes people are too lazy to look into individual deviations.



No it doesnt really at all. I am considerded obese YET just had my bodyfat % checked and Im only 15% and weigh 206lbs.


----------



## shanike (Jul 13, 2010)

congrats man.

the important thing is not being on a diet, but changing a lifestyle - eating, drinking, moving.

it took me a great deal to realize that the healthy food isn't that bad after all


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 13, 2010)

I was in the hospital all last week cause I fell down some stairs. (No I was not drunk!) The hospital food of course wasnt great plus I was in so much pain I was nauseous most of the time. So the thought of food was not appealing at all. So I actually lost another 5-7 lbs while I was in there. So now Im like 132 now.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2010)

^ You give off vibes that you like being anorexic-ish. For the record, since 5 pounds equals 35000 calories, you would have needed a calorie deficit of 5000 calories a day for a week (run a marathon and you might hit that)

So you lost water weight or something, which would come right back to you anyway. Or you exaggerate.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tiger said:


> ^ You give off vibes that you like being anorexic-ish. For the record, since 5 pounds equals 35000 calories, you would have needed a calorie deficit of 5000 calories a day for a week (run a marathon and you might hit that)
> 
> So you lost water weight or something, which would come right back to you anyway. Or you exaggerate.



Im thinking a lot of it was water weight. I normally drink about 2-3 liters of water a day not counting coffee or sugar free red bull. Since I didnt drink nearly that much water while I was there I assume that was the cause. My guess is that Ill gain it back in the next few days. Ive pretty much stayed at 135-140 for several months now. Im not "anorexic-ish" Im just happy I lost the weight and I dont want to gain it back. I do eat. Early in the diet I ate once a day. Now I eat a snack in the early afternoon like a piece of fruit or some trail mix and then an average sized dinner at night. I dont eat ANY thing fried or greasy or any candy or anything like that. I also havent had red meat in quite some time. Not that its bad but its not as easy to digest.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 16, 2010)

Didn't want to start a new thread to ask this:

I'm trying to bulk up while staying toned, working out regular and eating very well each day. 
Februrary I was 160lbs. I cycled my way down to 147lbs while still weight lifting. 
I'm trying to put on more now - and had gone up to 152lbs in the past week. I always weigh myself empty and unclothed. Lastnight I got quite drunk and danced for 2 hours. I weighed myself this morning and am 146lbs! 152-146lbs in less than 24 hours.
What did I do


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2010)

Dehydration.


----------



## windu (Jul 16, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Dehydration.




QFT, thats what happened. no water weight broski, you pissed and danced it all out.

lol you usually always have about 5 or 10 pounds of water weight i forgot how much it is.


----------

